

World's tiniest FM transmitter made from graphene - akhiluk
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/semiconductors/devices/worlds-tiniest-fm-transmitter-made-from-graphene

======
ChuckMcM
Ok that is fun. Of course its pretty easy to make an FM transmitter, but doing
it with Graphene seems pretty cool.

I expect this is pretty directly applicable to small RFID tags that you can
read at a distance. Basically beam a 2.4Ghz signal at them, have it rectify
that for power and return signal at 900Mhz or so (if you wanted to keep it all
in the unlicensed bands).

